# Does anyone have information on the Trinity Psalter (words-only edition)?



## user2022no1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for information on the psalter at Trinity Psalter (words-only edition) .

I've heard that the Psalms in the psalter are from the Book of Psalms for Singing, and I was wondering if anyone knew which version they are from. I'd also welcome any other information anyone has about this psalter.

(Note: not sure that this is the right forum, but it seems to be the closest match). 

Carolann


----------



## Edward (Aug 30, 2009)

It that different from the one from Great Commission which was a joint development of the OPC and the PCA?

GCP | Hymnals/Music


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 30, 2009)

It is the same.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 30, 2009)

"One result of this report was the production in 1994 of the Trinity Psalter. As noted in the Preface to that work, it is essentially the Book of Psalms for Singing, reduced greatly in size by using only one version of each Psalm, by citing only one tune per Psalm, and through the elimination of the musical score."

PCA Position Papers - 1993 Report of the "Psalm Singing" Subcommittee


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2009)

Carolann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for information on the psalter at Trinity Psalter (words-only edition) .
> 
> ...



The psalms in this version were taken from _The Book of Psalms for Singing_ published by the same publisher. They decided to use only one version of a psalm and leave out the score.

We use it in our church and for home singing. It's a nice, lightweight, and pretty well done collection of all the psalms set to familiar tunes (you are given the meter so you don't have to use the tunes recommended).

Other than that, I don't have any other info.


----------



## user2022no1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, Mr. Sparkman, Mr. Greco, and Edward, I didn't realize that they had actually gone on to make the suggested Psalter. 

Carolann

-----Added 8/30/2009 at 09:55:37 EST-----

Thanks, Mr. Bottomly,

That information is helpful. Do you know which version of the Book of Psalms for Singing is used as the basis for this Psalter? 

Carolann


----------



## Wayne (Aug 30, 2009)

Carolann:

Without a copy in my hands at the moment, it most likely would have been the 1975 (2d) edition that was used to prepare the 1994 edition.

Here's a run-down on editions of that title:

*1973*
_The Book of Psalms for Singing_. Pittsburgh: Board of Education and Publication, Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, 1973. Printed music, 461 p.; 23 cm.

*1975*
_The Book of Psalms for Singing_. [Pittsburgh: Board of Education and Publication, Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, 1975 2d ed. Printed music, v, 473 p.; 23 cm.
*
1994*
_The Book of Psalms translated for Singing: Psalms 1-150_.
Pittsburgh, PA : Crown & Covenant Publications, 1994 Words only ed.
[x], 130 p. ; 23 cm.; ISBN: 1884527108 9781884527104 
Includes indexes. Note: "A cooperative project of the Presbyterian Church in America [and the] Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America."
*
1998*
_The Book of Psalms for Singing_. [Pittsburgh, PA]: C & C Publications, 1998, ©1973 25th anniversary ed. Printed music, [v], 473 p.; 23 cm.; ISBN: 1884527000 9781884527005


----------



## user2022no1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the list of editions, Mr. Sparkman.

Carolann


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 3, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Carolann:
> *1994*
> _The Book of Psalms translated for Singing: Psalms 1-150_.
> Pittsburgh, PA : Crown & Covenant Publications, 1994 Words only ed.
> ...



This is the Trinity Psalter with a different (blue) cover and title.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 3, 2009)

We use the Trinity Psalter in our family worship. The Preface reads as follows:



> _The Book of Psalms for Singing_, the psalm book of Crown & Covenant Publications and the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, has been the most widely used complete English-language psalter of the late 20th Century. For 20 years it has faithfully served the needs of psalm-singing congregations. But its size and cost have limited its usefulness for hymnal-using churches. Few congregations have been willing to add a second hymnal-sized and hymnal-priced book to the one they already have.
> 
> Early in 1993, a special committee of the Presbyterian Church in America approached representatives of Crown & Covenant to ask them to consider producing an abridged version of _The Book of Psalms for Singing_ that might serve the needs of such congregations: inexpensive enough to be affordable and thin enough to fit in the pew rack together with a hymnal.
> 
> ...



Rev. Terry Johnson of the Independent Presbyterian Church of Savannah, GA was the compiler and editor. As stated in the Preface, its size and affordablility (about $8) makes it perfect for family worship. It is also great for someone like myself in a Southern Baptist church where pushing something the size of the BOPfS might look like an attempt to replace the hymnal (not a hill to die on). Whereas the small and inexpensive Trinity Psalter might well be accepted as an addendum to our Hymnal.


----------

